# Remanded on bail



## carrielou (2 Dec 2008)

Hi all,

If someone should have been in court and did not turn up and the judge ruled that this person be remanded on bail until a later date.

What does it mean?

Thanks all


----------



## Pique318 (3 Dec 2008)

It means you're jailed and pay your bail to get out until the 'later date'.
But you skip the whole 'jailed' bit.


----------



## taponavillus (3 Dec 2008)

bail is a document u sign in the garda station or court,in a certain amount of money promising that you will appear in court on a certain date. if u fail to go to court you lose the bail and a warrant is issued fo your arrest. how do you know the matter was remanded without the person being there. if the person had a solr then they could have got a remand for the person without the person being there.


----------



## carrielou (3 Dec 2008)

"how do you know the matter was remanded without the person being there"

I was asked what it meant and the person who asked me was told that the person who should have been there was not!

I didn't ask was there a solicitor present on that persons behalf.


----------



## taponavillus (5 Dec 2008)

duirt bean liom go duirt bean lei


----------



## PaddyBloggit (5 Dec 2008)

taponavillus said:


> duirt bean liom go duirt bean lei




agus ............. cad a dúirt sí?


----------



## taponavillus (6 Dec 2008)

duirt si go raibh sceal an mhoir aici and gur chuala si e o daoine eile a chuala an scaoil o daoine eile. an dtuigeann tu.hearsay


----------



## PaddyBloggit (6 Dec 2008)

taponavillus said:


> duirt si go raibh sceal an mhoir aici and gur chuala si e o daoine eile a chuala an scaoil o daoine eile. an dtuigeann tu.hearsay




tuigim ... tá sé sin soiléar! GRMA!


----------



## carrielou (6 Dec 2008)

taponavillus & PaddyBloggit,

Do ye think ye are the only 2 on this site that can speak our native language.

Wasn't a big story BOYS, was just asked what that term meant, didn't really know correct answer,  so thought someone here might. obviously ye dont either.

P.S. CHILDREN, it was a man that asked me.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (6 Dec 2008)

carrielou ~ I'd have been disappointed if taponvillus and I were the only ones who could speak our native tongue on an Irish forum.

Re. the banter as Gaeilge ..... wasn't meant as an afront to you or your query. I just took up the 'Gaeilge' bait. Your reference to 'children' means that it has caused insult to you .... for that I'm sorry ... no offence was intended.

(As an aside ... perhaps Brendan might consider an area where a little banter as Gaeilge might be permissable.)


----------



## europhile (6 Dec 2008)

An excellent idea.


----------



## carrielou (6 Dec 2008)

PaddyBloggit,

No insult caused and no offence taken.

Just kinda annoyed me because I can't stand gossipers and it was kinda comin across as if ye thought it was 2 women gossiping.

I apologise if I seemed a bit short.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (6 Dec 2008)

PM sent to you carrielou ....


----------

